# Boa morph Id and future outcome



## Junglist83 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all I have 2 bci female about 3yrs just under 6ft male 1 1/2Yrs 2 1/2ft I'm hoping he will be big enough next season to breed to her
Questions
1 from the pics can any one guess the morphs if any
2 what will the off spring be classed as
3 I'm also shopping round for a fem albino to hopefully put him to either next or following season, what would this result in?

All views much appreciated thanks

Male top female bottom


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm gonna test myself here, and say that they kind of look like hypo nicaraguan boas, the male does at least... though this would make them dwarf boas and unlikely for the female to reach or surpass six foot.

i have absolutely no credibility in classifying boas, just my two cents that they look a lot like hypo nics with their orangey tone, better wait for someone else to come along and give you a more definite answer.


----------



## Junglist83 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, very close on the male (baught from relyable source), female not such a relyable source. I'm gonna hold out revealing what they were sold as in the hope of a few more uninfluenced id's thanks


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

They are both visual hypos.

Anything else is pure conjecture and simply can not be determined from photographs.



Breeding a hypo to a hypo will give:

25% normal
50% hypo
25% super hypo

But, because hypo and super hypo cannot be reliably told apart, all the hypo babies would be sold as 'possible super hypos' (some people sell the brightest, cleanest animals from hypo x hypo matings as 'probable supers')



If you bought a female albino, then going on the information in the pictures (i.e. the only thing for sure is that the male is hypo) then your expected litter is:

albino x hypo

50% normal het albino
50% hypo het albino (double het sunglow).



As it is impossible to tell anything about the animals apart from visual morphs from pictures alone, you might as well tell us exactly what you bought them as. I may be able to then give you better information regarding your expected offspring.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

as said above both look like hypos. the male does it have a black spotty belly ??


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

The male looks just like my (possible) super hypo nicaraguan boa.... had to look closely at his saddles to see the difference :lol2:
If he is a nic, he probably won't get very big, whether he can breed or not should be judged mostly on age which is 2-3yrs. But size too, don't want him to be squished by his girlfriend lol.


Edit: combinations removed, already posted, sorry


----------



## Junglist83 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry for lack of replies been away for a few days thanks for all the views and opinions the male was sold as hypo hog island which I believe is common hypo x hog his black speckling on head fades to almost white at certain points in the day, the female was sold as salmon x hog this I'm not sure about for a few reasons she is only 3 and 6ft and she has no speckling which hogs are known for in fact she has no black at all till ear her tail very washed out coulouring which makes me think hypo or pastel or the salmon may hold true
Thanks again for the views further comments are welcomed and fingers crossed for next years season


----------

